# Good .357 load



## Lilly001 (Jun 12, 2014)

I have a blackhawk .357 with the 7.5"(?) barrel. I have decided to carry it as my tractor/work gun in a waist holster. I can hold it offhand @ 25 yds in an eight inch plate and 50 yds with a good rest. (Iron sights/old eyes) 

My question is if any have tried/recommend a factory load that is reasonably available. I have Gold dots 125gr and they shoot very well. I would prefer a 150-180 Keith style but I seem to remember that the .357 is better with lighter bullets. Ay comments from personal experience on deer?


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jun 12, 2014)

For what? I personally like a good stout hardcast load for backup while hunting or hunting but for social purposes I like the Hornady 158grn XTP.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jun 12, 2014)

It will be for that odd opportunity at a deer or coyote while on the tractor or other chores when I don't have a more suitable weapon available. For "social" situations I am comfortable with the gold dots. And the blackhawk is a little large for concealed carry.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jun 12, 2014)

Lilly001 said:


> It will be for that odd opportunity at a deer or coyote while on the tractor or other chores when I don't have a more suitable weapon available. For "social" situations I am comfortable with the gold dots. And the blackhawk is a little large for concealed carry.



My personal feelings are that for deer and hogs a hollow point bullet is too light out of a .357 too big a chance for underpenetration so I go with a hardcast or jacketed flat nose. For coyotes most anything would suffice I imagine.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jun 12, 2014)

I tend to think the same. But I'm interested in real life experience. Has anyone shot a deer w/.357? And what bullet and how did it perform?


----------



## frankwright (Jun 12, 2014)

I loaded a few hundred for a friend of mine that had a hunting club and did most of the tracking of wounded or "missed" deer.

I used 180gr XTP with Unique (I would have to look for the load but it was a stout but book load.)

He shot two deer with the load and both deer went right down, but of course bullet placement helps too.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jun 12, 2014)

Midway has 158-200 grain "hunting" loads. I read the reviews and I can't see any real difference except the heavy lead seem to penetrate better. I don't see the deep penetration as desirable on a deer load. The 158 grain jacketed soft or hollow points seem to fit the deer load profile better. But I was hoping  to hear from someone who has shot deer with a .357.


----------



## trial&error (Jun 12, 2014)

gp-100 4" 158 gr jacket hollow point bullet 40 yds broadside right behind front legs entrance and big exit hole.  Not factory ammo, but similar.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jun 12, 2014)

trial&error said:


> gp-100 4" 158 gr jacket hollow point bullet 40 yds broadside right behind front legs entrance and big exit hole.  Not factory ammo, but similar.



Do you remember the bullet make?
Thanks.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'll keep you filled in I plan on taking one with my 4" Model 19 this year. I handcast a 162 grain RNFP over unique at about 1100 fps. Pretty soft lead so it should expand pretty decent I hope.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jun 12, 2014)

BowHunter89 said:


> I'll keep you filled in I plan on taking one with my 4" Model 19 this year. I handcast a 162 grain RNFP over unique at about 1100 fps. Pretty soft lead so it should expand pretty decent I hope.



Please do. I have the equipment to cast and load, just not the time right now.
I am leaning to a brand name 158 jacketed soft point. I have a half dozen or so different so I'll use the one that shoots best.
I really would like to find a factory loaded 158 grn lead gas check.


----------



## blt152 (Jun 12, 2014)

I shoot a 158gr jacketed softpoint over 15gr of 2400. These loads are hot but my old Blackhawk and GP100 handle it very well. I shot a 6 point in Ohio a few years back and dropped it with a neck shot at 35yds with this load. I have worked up to this load and feel comfortable shooting it. I would suggest you start lower and work up to it also.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 13, 2014)

I've killed deer with this load.  Blackhawk and a Dan Wesson  Rolled some coyotes with it too.







The deer were dead, so I guess the bullet performed well.  I really like my Dan Wesson for a woods carry gun.

I think 125 gr. are way too light for deer, hog or coyote hunting.

Looking at the catalogs, this exact load may not be available.  I've got plenty so no problem.


----------



## Sargent (Jun 13, 2014)

Lilly001 said:


> I tend to think the same. But I'm interested in real life experience. Has anyone shot a deer w/.357? And what bullet and how did it perform?



Out of a carbine, yes.

180g Buffalo Bore hardcast.

Just as dead as if I shot him with anything else.  Piled up @ 40 yds away. 

I shot them out of my revolver (Dan Wesson 6") and they're pretty stout but manageable.


----------



## Bottomtime (Jun 13, 2014)

I've dropped several with a Rossi 92 carbine shooting Buffalo Bore Heavy 357 Magnum Ammo - 158 gr. J.H.C. (1,475fps/M.E. 763 ft. lbs.). All shots have been under 50 yds, but every one has been a bang-flop scenario.


----------



## deast1988 (Jun 13, 2014)

My .357s when carried

My model 65 4in carrys the Barnes vortex 140gr xpb

My model 28 6in carrys the 158xtp or the 140 xpb by Barnes.

Hand loads it's the preference of me-plat to expansion both will kill. But your personal choice is what determines it. 

Do you want want massive energy transfer= quick moving hollowpoint .

Deep penetration= your Keith style hard cast.  180 gr hot cores by federal.

Double tap makes 200gr hard cast I believe those should do it too .

I choose Barnes, all copper should have plenty enough to open properly and them copper bullets/ homogonus alloy bullets hold together and striaght line penetrate. With a rifle I pick my exit hole with a .357 I want perfect broadside. Just my thoughts.

I'm wanting to track down some federal loaded Aframes though 180gr and those have done wonders in my muzzloader. There expansion threshold is lower so the short barreled pistols could devastate if I can test on phone books.


----------



## jmoser (Jun 13, 2014)

I load 180 gr XTPs for my 6.5" blackhawk; 180 LBTs are also a good choice.

The  XTPs are very accurate at 50 yards; in the blackhawk with its longer cylinder you can crimp the 180 in the bottom groove and load higher powder charges.  This makes the 180 XTP a perfect choice for the Ruger Blackhawk.


----------



## trial&error (Jun 13, 2014)

Lilly001 said:


> Do you remember the bullet make?
> Thanks.



I don't recall, loaded them all and threw the box away years ago.  The jacket didn't come all the way up though the last 1/4" was exposed lead hollow point.  If that helps.


----------



## tgc (Jun 13, 2014)

jmoser said:


> I load 180 gr XTPs for my 6.5" blackhawk; 180 LBTs are also a good choice.
> 
> The  XTPs are very accurate at 50 yards; in the blackhawk with its longer cylinder you can crimp the 180 in the bottom groove and load higher powder charges.  This makes the 180 XTP a perfect choice for the Ruger Blackhawk.



THIS!!!
With that long barrel blackhawk, and a reloader, you could load rifle rounds in it. I would say for deer only, the 180 xtps would be perfect. But if by chance there may be a hog involved 180 hard cast, semi wad cutter would be the load to go with all the time.

X2 again on the quote.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jun 13, 2014)

*158 grain Semi-Wadcutter HP*

My good friend killed several deer with an 8" barreled .357 magnum revolver, shooting 25-30 yards from a tree stand. He could hold a 5" group at that range.

He used handloads that were 158 grain semi-wadcutter solids.

If he were in a state like Georgia that required the use of expanding bullets, he'd probably use the all-lead 158 gr. SWCHP, driven to normal "magnum" velocities around 1300 f.p.s.

Sorry that I don't have a recommendation for a factory .357 load of this type.  I haven't kept current on what's out there.

While it's true that the most popular SELF-DEFENSE ammo for the .357 has a 125 grain bullet, that's not intended for deer. That's an anti-personnel defensive load.

P.S. Buffalo Bore has a .357 "heavy" load that has a 158 grain Jacketed Holl0w-Point at over 1400 f.p.s. from a 5" barreled revolver.

Cor-Bon has a 200-grain all-lead bullet made for big game hunting with a .357 magnum.  Ammo comes in boxes of 20 for something like $35, so it's expensive, but after you sight-in, how many shots will you use in one deer season?


----------



## tgc (Jun 15, 2014)

tgc said:


> THIS!!!
> With that long barrel blackhawk, and a reloader, you could load rifle rounds in it. I would say for deer only, the 180 xtps would be perfect. But if by chance there may be a hog involved 180 hard cast, semi wad cutter would be the load to go with all the time.
> 
> X2 again on the quote.



I still stick with this, but I can tell you from doing it, that long barrel revolver is not going to be a good tractor gun. You will need a holster like this for it. http://www.cowboyneeds.com/114.html
If you don't tie it to your leg you can't sit comfortable, if you do tie it to your leg you won't be able to get it out of the holster very well.

For me, I use a high ride holster like this, http://www.cowboyneeds.com/196.html  with an old 4" stainless taurus .357. One of the longer holsters (displayed in this link) of this type may work for you. I have never tried that.

Just say'in. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jun 15, 2014)

I have tried it with a holster worn on the left side (cross draw). Otherwise it gets in the way of the tractors draft controls. Luckily (?) I am wide enough that it doesn't hit the tractors seat when I sit. 
I could put it in the tool box mounted on the fender but that kinda seems like a poor solution.


----------



## tgc (Jun 15, 2014)

Lilly001 said:


> Luckily (?) I am wide enough that it doesn't hit the tractors seat when I sit.



   Well,,, okay then


----------



## tbrown913 (Jun 27, 2014)

my gp100 has the leverrevolution bullets in it.  I killed 2 with it two seasons ago.  both were about 30 yards away.  One went down where I shot it, the other ran about 50 yards.  I had little to no blood on the one that ran, I just heard it crash and walked until I saw a white belly.


----------



## old florida gator (Jun 27, 2014)

how about   Hornady 140 grain 357 mag revolution ammo will be good for hogs and or deer.


----------



## Big7 (Jun 27, 2014)

Lilly001 said:


> I tend to think the same. But I'm interested in real life experience. Has anyone shot a deer w/.357? And what bullet and how did it perform?



I have a few loads that are NOT PUBLISHED so I won't post.

Before I bought my dies I used a box of these (still have half of them) and they are NOT cheap.
http://www.magtechammunition.com/sitepages/pid61.php
I killed two in my first season handgun hunting with these.

One that is published that I use and will post is this one:
http://www.alliantpowder.com/reloaders/powderlist.aspx?type=1&powderid=10&cartridge=28

Go to the last load on the page. I know it tested in a 10"
bbl but my 6" couldn't tell. Works great!

Two things:

ALWAYS stay with Blue DOT or Red Dot powder.

Hollow Points, especially solids are your friend
at handgun range. 

Before yall start, I have nothing against cast bullets.
I prefer jacketed because most of my loads are pretty
warm. 

The OP asked for some real world experience.
I gave him some of mine.


----------



## tgc (Jun 28, 2014)

ALWAYS stay with Blue DOT or Red Dot powder.

Thats right, for me anyway. I like the blue in .357 and the red in .38 specials. Haven't been able to find any this year though. Been trying to go easy on what I have because I also use it in .44 mag.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jul 14, 2014)

I just ordered some 180 gr flat point hard cast w/gas checks. They are supposed to be Bear loads.
After reading all the above I think they are the best choice. Plenty of penetration and the big flat point (according to the boys on the cast bullet forums) is supposed to be a real killer.


----------

